# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  مجلة ام الحضارات العدد الاول مايو 2008

## ابن طيبة

*مجلة
ام الحضارات 
العدد الاول مايو 2008



تقراء في هذا العدد
كلمة العدد
صورة العدد
عروس النيل خرافة
اول ابطال التحرير في تاريخ العالم
الصعيدية
طومان باي هذا السلطان المملوك
قصة شعب صناع حضارات
المفاجأة الاستراتيجية في حرب اكتوبر 1973 (الحلقة الاولي)
اخر عامود
دعوة
في العدد القادم*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*كلمة العدد*

*يقول المؤرخ ارمان ((ان الشعب الذي سكن مصر القديمة يعيش حتي الان في السكان الحاليين لهذه البلاد ))و هذا ما يراه الباحثين في علم الاجناس ...يرون ان الجنس المصري لم يتاثر في غالبيته بالاختلاط بالشعوب الاخري كالهكسوس و النازحين من جزر الشمال و اللوبيين و الافارقة بل الرومان و اليونان ابان الاحتلال الهلييني لمصر و كذلك كان حال العرب 
و الا دعوني اسالكم هل اختلط هذا الجنس بالجنس الانجليزي او الفرنسي في فترات احتلالهم لمصر بل هل اختلط بجنس المماليك (الشراكسة و الاتراك و الاكراد )ابان حكمهم لمصر*
*اريد ان اقول ان هذا الشعب يتمتع بخاصية غريبة جدا فهو شعب حريص علي شخصيته متمسك بعقيدته 
و اذا كان المصريون الاقباط قد نسوا تاريخهم الفرعوني و فقدوا اسرار الكتابة المصرية القديمة و خربوا المعابد و المدافن او حولوها الي كنائس و صوامع و اذا كان المصريون المسلمون قد نسوا تاريخهم الوثني و المسيحي و لم يحافظوا علي لغتهم العتيقة كما حافظ غيرهم من المسلمين علي لغاتهم (الاتراك - دول شرق اوروبا المسلمة دول وسط اسيا المسلمة) فان تاريخ مصرالاسلامية الذي يمتد الي اربعة عشر قرنا مؤيد بذاته لحظ المصريين الدائم من الحضارة
فما كان اسرعهم الي ان يجعلوا من مصر الدرة الاكبر في عقد العروبة و ان يحولوا الازهر و قد بدا مدرسة للشيعة مركزا عالميا للدراسات الاسلامية و مازال الجامع الازهر حصن اللغة الحصين و حصن السنة الحافظ الاعظم لتراث الاسلام
و ليس اروع عندي من كلمة ذلك الباشا العثماني في اخر القرن الثامن عشر و مصر في حضيض من المهانة و الذل و الفقر و العذاب و كان يستقبل مشايخ الازهر فيناقشهم و يباحثهم في الرياضيات فيحجمون لانهم لا يعرفون هذه العلوم فيتعجب الباشا و يقول مستنكرا :
((المسموع عندنا بالديار الرومية ان مصر منبع الفضائل و العلوم))
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*صورة العدد



أَبا الهَولِ طالَ عَلَيكَ العُصُرْ .. وَبُلِّغتَ في الأَرضِ أَقصى العُمُرْ
فَيالِدَةَ الدَهرِ لا الدَهرُ شَبَّ .. وَلا أَنتَ جاوَزتَ حَدَّ الصِغَرْ
إِلامَ رُكوبُكَ مَتنَ الرِمالِ .. لِطَيِّ الأَصيلِ وَجَوبِ السَحَرْ
تُسافِرُ مُنتَقِلًا في القُرونِ ..فَأَيّانَ تُلقي غُبارَ السَفَرْ
أَبَينَكَ عَهدٌ وَبَينَ الجِبالِ ..تَزولانِ في المَوعِدِ المُنتَظَر
أَبا الهَولِ ماذا وَراءَ البَقاءِ ..إِذا ما تَطاوَلَ غَيرُ الضَجَرْ
عَجِبتُ لِلُقمانَ في حِرصِهِ ..عَلى لُبَدٍ وَالنُسورِ الأُخَرْ
وَشَكوى لَبيدٍ لِطولِ الحَياةِ ..وَلَو لَم تَطُل لَتَشَكّى القِصَرْ
وَلَو وُجِدَت فيكَ يا ابنَ الصَفاةِ ..لَحَقتَ بِصانِعِكَ المُقتَدِرْ
فَإِنَّ الحَياةَ تَفُلُّ الحَديدَ ..إِذا لَبِسَتهُ وَتُبلى الحَجَرْ
أَبا الهَولِ ما أَنتَ في المُعضِلاتِ ..لَقَد ضَلَّتِ السُبلَ فيكَ الفِكَرْ
تَحَيَّرَتِ البَدوُ ماذا تَكونُ ..وَضَلَّت بِوادي الظُنونِ الحَضَرْ
فَكُنتَ لَهُمْ صورَةَ العُنفُوانِ ..وَكُنتَ مِثالَ الحِجى وَالبَصَرْ
وَسِرُّكَ في حُجبِهِ كُلَّما ..أَطَلَّت عَلَيهِ الظُنونُ استَتَرْ
وَما راعَهُمْ غَيرُ رَأسِ الرِجالِ ..عَلى هَيكَلٍ مِن ذَواتِ الظُفُرْ
وَلَو صُوِّروا مِن نَواحي الطِباعِ ..تَوالَوا عَلَيكَ سِباغَ الصُوَرْ
فَيا رُبَّ وَجهٍ كَصافي النَميرِ ..تَشابَهَ حامِلُهُ وَالنَمِرْ
أَبا الهَولِ وَيحَكَ لا يُستَقَلُّ ..مَعَ الدَهرِ شَيءٌ وَلا يُحتَقَرْ
تَهَزَّأتَ دَهرًا بِديكِ الصَباحِ ..فَنَقَّرَ عَينَيكَ فيما نَقَرْ
أَسالَ البَياضَ وَسَلَّ السَوادَ ..وَأَوغَلَ مِنقارَهُ في الحُفَرْ
فَعُدتَ كَأَنَّكَ ذو المَحبِسَينِ ..قَطيعَ القِيامِ سَليبَ البَصَرْ
كَأَنَّ الرِمالَ عَلى جانِبَيكَ ..وَبَينَ يَدَيكَ ذُنوبُ البَشَرْ
كَأَنَّكَ فيها لِواءُ الفَضاءِ ..عَلى الأَرضِ أَو دَيدَبانُ القَدَرْ
كَأَنَّكَ صاحِبُ رَملٍ يَرى ..خَبايا الغُيوبِ خِلالَ السَطَرْ
أَبا الهَولِ أَنتَ نَديمُ الزَمانِ ..نَجِيُّ الأَوانِ سَميرُ العُصُرْ
بَسَطتَ ذِراعَيكَ مِن آدَمٍ ..وَوَلَّيتَ وَجهَكَ شَطرَ الزُمَرْ
تُطِلُّ عَلى عالَمٍ يَستَهِلُّ ..وَتُوفي عَلى عالَمٍ يُحتَضَرْ
فَعَينٌ إِلى مَن بَدا لِلوُجودِ ..وَأُخرى مُشَيِّعَةٌ مِن غَبَرْ
فَحَدِّث فَقَد يُهتَدى بِالحَديثِ ..وَخَبِّر فَقَد يُؤتَسى بِالخَبَرْ
أَلَم تَبلُ فِرعَونَ في عِزِّهِ ..إِلى الشَمسِ مُعتَزِيًا وَالقَمَرْ
ظَليلَ الحَضارَةِ في الأَوَّلينَ ..رَفيعَ البِناءِ جَليلَ الأَثَرْ
يُؤَسِّسُ في الأَرضِ لِلغابِرينَ ..وَيَغرِسُ لِلآخَرينَ الثَمَرْ
وَراعَكَ ما راعَ مِن خَيلِ قَمبيـ ..ـزَ تَرمي سَنابِكَها بِالشَرَرْ
جَوارِفُ بِالنارِ تَغزو البِلادَ ..وَآوِنَةً بِالقَنا المُشتَجِرْ
وَأَبصَرتَ إِسكَندَرًا في المَلا ..قَشيبَ العُلا في الشَبابِ النَضِرْ
تَبَلَّجَ في مِصرَ إِكليلُهُ ..فَلَم يَعدُ في المُلكِ عُمرَ الزَهَرْ
وَشاهَدتَ قَيصَرَ كَيفَ استَبَدَّ ..وَكَيفَ أَذَلَّ بِمِصرَ القَصَرْ
وَكَيفَ تَجَبَّرَ أَعوانُهُ ..وَساقوا الخَلائِقَ سَوقَ الحُمُرْ
وَكَيفَ ابتُلوا بِقَليلِ العَديدِ ..مِنَ الفاتِحينَ كَريمِ النَفَرْ
رَمى تاجَ قَيصَرَ رَميَ الزُجاجِ ..وَفَلَّ الجُموعَ وَثَلَّ السُرَرْ
فَدَعْ كُلَّ طاغِيَةٍ لِلزَمانِ ..فَإِنَّ الزَمانَ يُقيمُ الصَعَرْ
رَأَيتَ الدِياناتِ في نَظمِها ..وَحينَ وَهى سِلكُها وَانتَثَرْ
تُشادُ البُيوتُ لَها كَالبُروجِ ..إِذا أَخَذَ الطَرفُ فيها انحَسَرْ
تَلاقى أَساسًا وَشُمَّ الجِبالِ ..كَما تَتَلاقى أُصولُ الشَجَرْ
وَإيزيسُ خَلفَ مَقاصيرِها ..تَخَطّى المُلوكُ إِلَيها السُتُرْ
تُضيءُ عَلى صَفَحاتِ السَماءِ ..وَتُشرِقُ في الأَرضِ مِنها الحُجَرْ
وَآبيسُ في نيرِهِ العالِمونَ ..وَبَعضُ العَقائِدِ نيرٌ عَسِرْ
تُساسُ بِهِ مُعضِلاتُ الأُمورِ ..وَيُرجى النَعيمُ وَتُخشى سَقَرْ
وَلا يَشعُرِ القَومُ إِلّا بِهِ ..وَلَو أَخَذَتهُ المُدى ما شَعَرْ
يَقِلُّ أَبو المِسكِ عَبدًا لَهُ ..وَإِن صاغَ أَحمَدُ فيهِ الدُرَرْ
وَآنَستَ موسى وَتابوتَهُ ..وَنورَ العَصا وَالوَصايا الغُرَرْ
وَعيسى يَلُمُّ رِداءَ الحَياءِ ..وَمَريَمُ تَجمَعُ ذَيلَ الخَفَرْ
وَعَمرو يَسوقُ بِمِصرَ الصِحابَ ..وَيُزجي الكِتابَ وَيَحدو السُوَرْ
فَكَيفَ رَأَيتَ الهُدى وَالضَلالَ ..وَدُنيا المُلوكِ وَأُخرى عُمَرْ
وَنَبذَ المُقَوقِسِ عَهدَ الفُجورِ ..وَأَخذَ المُقَوقِسِ عَهدَ الفَجِرْ
وَتَبديلَهُ ظُلُماتِ الضَلالِ ..بِصُبحِ الهِدايَةِ لَمّا سَفَرْ
وَتَأليفَهُ القِبطَ وَالمُسلِمين ..كَما أُلِّفَت بِالوَلاءِ الأُسَرْ
أَبا الهَولِ لَو لَم تَكُن آيَةً ..لَكانَ وَفاؤُكَ إِحدى العِبَرْ
أَطَلتَ عَلى الهَرَمَينِ الوُقوفَ ..كَثاكِلَةٍ لا تَريمُ الحُفَرْ
تُرَجّي لِبانيهِما عَودَةً ..وَكَيفَ يَعودُ الرَميمُ النَخِرْ
تَجوسُ بِعَينٍ خِلالَ الدِيارِ ..وَتَرمي بِأُخرى فَضاءَ النَهَرْ
تَرومُ بِمَنفيسَ بيضَ الظُبا ..وَسُمرَ القَنا وَالخَميسَ الدُثَرْ
وَمَهدَ العُلومِ الخَطيرَ الجَلالِ ..وَعَهدِ الفُنونِ الجَليلَ الخَطَرْ
فَلا تَستَبينُ سِوى قَريَةٍ ..أَجَدَّ مَحاسِنَها ما اندَثَرْ
تَكادُ لِإِغراقِها في الجُمودِ ..إِذا الأَرضُ دارَت بِها لَم تَدُرْ
فَهَل مَن يُبَلِّغُ عَنّا الأُصولَ ..بِأَنَّ الفُروعَ اقتَدَت بِالسِيَرْ
وَأَنّا خَطَبنا حِسانَ العُلا ..وَسُقنا لَها الغالِيَ المُدَّخَرْ
وَأَنّا رَكِبنا غِمارَ الأُمورِ ..وَأَنّا نَزَلنا إِلى المُؤتَمَرْ
بِكُلِّ مُبينٍ شَديدِ اللِدادِ ..وَكُلِّ أَريبٍ بَعيدِ النَظَرْ
تُطالِبُ بِالحَقِّ في أُمَّةٍ ..جَرى دَمُها دونَهُ وَانتَشَرْ
وَلَم تَفتَخِر بِأَساطيلِها ..وَلَكِن بِدُستورِها تَفتَخِرْ
فَلَم يَبقَ غَيرُكَ مَن لَم يَحِفْ ..وَلَم يَبقَ غَيرُكَ مَن لَم يَطِرْ
تَحَرَّك أَبا الهَولِ هَذا الزَمانُ ..تَحَرَّكَ ما فيهِ حَتّى الحَجَرْ
نَجِيَّ أَبي الهَولِ آنَ الأَوانُ ..وَدانَ الزَمانُ وَلانَ القَدَرْ
خَبَأتُ لِقَومِكَ ما يَستَقونَ ..وَلا يَخبَأُ العَذبَ مِثلُ الحَجَرْ
فَعِندي المُلوكُ بِأَعيانِها ..وَعِندَ التَوابيتِ مِنها الأَثَرْ
مَحا ظُلمَةَ اليَأسِ صُبحُ الرَجاءِ ..وَهَذا هُوَ الفَلَقُ المُنتَظَرْ
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*عروسة النيل اسطورة*

**

*هناك بين طيات صفحات التاريخ من الأساطير
ما يبعث على العجب والدهشة ‏و وفاء النيل من الموضوعات المثيرة التى تناولتها أساطير القدماء والمنجمون ‏فكلنا نعرف العبارة الشهيرة التى قالها  هيرودوت ‏الرحالة اليونانى القديم عندما زار بلادنا في عهد الفراعنة العظام ‏(( مصر هبة النيل )) وهو يقصد بهذه العبارة انه لولا النيل ما كانت مصر وأنه هو السبب فى نموها وازدهارها وعلى مر الأيام  ارتبط عيد وفاء النيل بأسطورة ((عروس النيل))  التى تتلخص فى 
 أن القدماء كانوا يلقون بفتاة  جميلة كل عام فى النيل حتى تفيض  مياهه بالخير ‏
و كما لم يسلم النيل اليوم من التلوث فهو ايضا لم يسلم من الخرافات فقد شاع بان المصريين يلقون اليه كل عام بعروسة حلوة هذه العروسة لا تكاد تسقط في النيل و يبتلعها حتي يفيض و يفيض و يسمون هذه المناسبة وفاء النيل !!و لا اعرف المقصود بكلمة وفاء هذه هل هذا الوفاء مقابل القاء العروس فيه ام انه سيرفض اذا رفضنا نحن الوفاء بالقاء العروس الجميلة اليه؟!
و هناك بين صفحات التاريخ قصص و اساطير كثيرة تتناول هذا الموضوع تقول احدي هذه الاساطير :
انه في منتصف اغسطس من كل عام كان المصريون يحتفلون بعيد يسمونه ((جبر الخليج))... يستمر حتي تنساب المياه الجديدة في القنوات فكانوا يقومون بصنع عروسة من الطين و علي راسها يضعون الذرة او القمح في منطقة بالقرب من فم الخليج الحالية بالقاهرة .... و عند وصول الفيضان يجرفها و كانوا يزعمون ان النهر يتزوجها !!!!*
*قصة اخري تقول:
ان اجيبتوس ملك مصر قد جاءه الوحي بان يضحي بابنته بالقائها في النيل لاتقاء الكوارث التي نزلت بالبلاد و عندما فعل ذلك حزن عليها حزنا شديدا فالقي نفسه بالنهر!!!
(علما انه لا يوجد في تاريخ مصر قاطبة ملكا كان يدعي اجيبتوس)*
*و قصة ثالثة تقول:
ان عمرو بن العاص عندما فتح مصر و اتي شهر بؤونة طلب منه اهلها القاء فتاة في النيل بعد تزيينها باحلي الثياب و الحلي كعادتهم و لكنه رضي الله عنه ابي ان يقر هذه العادة و ارسل كتابا يقول فيه : (( .......الي نيل مصر ....ان كنت تجري من قبلك فلا تجري و ان كان الله الواحد القهار هو الذي يجريك فنساله ان يجريك...)) و قيل ان عمرو القي بالرسالة في النيل ففاض!!!!*
*و قد كذب كل المؤرخين تلك القصص كما لم يثبت حتي الان في الكتابات المصرية القديمة ان المصريين القدماء كانوا يقدمون تضحيات بشرية للنيل*
*انتهت الاسطورة
سامح الله هيرودوت علي تشويهه لتاريخنا القديم*
*و لكن هذا لم يمنع القدماء من تقديس النيل فهو تارة عندهم المعبود ((حعبي)) و هو تارة اخري ((ونن نفر)) و لقد انشدوا له و تغنوا به*
*كل من يري النيل في فيضانه ....
تدب الرعشة اوصاله ...
اما الحقول فتضحك ....
اما الشواطيء ... فتكسوها الخضرة..
و تتساقط هبات هذا الاله
و تعلوا الفرحة وجوه البشر
اما قلوب الالهة
فتخفق من السعادة*


*تعليق لابد منه
هكذا كانت نظرة اجدادنا الاول للنيل فقدسوه و اقاموا له الاعياد و نظموا فيه الاغاني و الاناشيد
و لنا ان نفخر اننا حولناه من شريان الحياة
الي مصرف للمصانع علي ضفنيه*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اول ابطال التحرير في تاريخ العالم*

**

*‏كان تعداد جيش التحرير المصري تحت قيادة أحمس الأول يبلغ نحو 480 ‏ألف محارب من الضباط والجنود الفرسان والمشاة . وكان هذا الجيش الكبير يشع حماسأ ووطنية ، ويحارب بروح عالية  وتسيطر عليه فكرة واحدة هى تحرير مصر من هؤلاء الرعاة الآسيويين وطردهم خارج البلاد . 
‏خرج الجيش من طيبة / الأقصر قاصدا شرق الدلتا حيث توجد العاصمة التى اتخذها الهكسوس فى مدينة ( أفاريس ). . وكان أغلبه محمولأ على ظهر أسطول ضخم من السفن النهرية المتخصصة فى نقل الجنود ونقل الخيول والعتاد الحربى والعجلات الحربية . وكان تسليحه يعتمد أساسا على أسلحة مصنوعة من البرونز  وهو نفس المعدن المستخدم فى صنع أسلحة الهكسوس التى استطاعوا بها فرض سيطرتهم على مصر . . كما كانت هناك فرق كاملة من الفرسان والرماة راكبى العجلات الحربية التى تجرها الخيول وهى السلاح الحربى الذى اعتمد عليه الهكسوس وأتاح لهم الغلبة على المصريين فى المعارك القليلة التى دارت رحاها حين تسللوا إلى الديار المصرية  
‏ واتخذ الملك مقر قيادته على ظهر سفينة حربة تتقدم السفن الأخرى . . كما أن 
قادة الجيش من كبار الضباط كانوا يباشرون أعمالهم القيادية وهم على ظهر السفن 
‏المتجهة  نحو الشمال . وكان أهم هؤلاء القادة اثنان من الضباط العظام هما : ( أحمس بن أبانا ) و ( أحمس بن نخب ) . ويروى الضابط الأول سيرة حياته التى سجلها على جدران مقبرته فيقول ( إنه أظهر كفاءته وقدرته فى فن الحرب فعينه الملك قائدا على سفينة ضخمة اسمها ( المضيئة فى منف ) خاض بها أوار الحرب حين قامت المعركة على الماء عند مدينة أفاريس التى كان يتحصن فيها الرعاة الآسيويون 
‏ ومن عدة نصوص أثرية أخرى نعرف تفاصيل معارك التحرير التى دارت برا ونهرا بين جيش التحرير المصرى وجيش الهكسوس المتحصن فى أفاريس حتى دخل المصريون إلى المدينة فدمروها وأبادوا من طالته أيديهم من الأعداء . . أما معظم الهكسوس فقد فروا من المدينة عند رؤية جحافل الجيشى المصرى . وقام أحمس بمطاردة هؤلاء الفارين الى خارح الديار المصرية  وظل يلا‏حقهم حتى الأراضى السورية . ويقول معظم المؤرخين أن الهكسوس تلاشوا بعد ذلك ولم يعرف لهم تاريخ* 
*بعد هذا النصر المؤزر فى الشمال  اتجه أحمس الأول بجيشه وسفنه نحو الجنوب  ليعيد بلاد النوبة إلى الأرض المصرية  وذلك بعد أن أعلنت بعض المناطق النوبية انفصالها عن مصر أثناء انشغالها بحرب الهكسوس* 
*كذلك فقد تمكن أحمس من القضاء نهائيا علي حكام الأقاليم الانتهازيين الذين كانوا متعاونين مع الهكسوس وخاضعين لهم فتوحدت الديار المصرية مرة أخرى تحت حكم مركزي عاصمته طيبة . . واستحق بذلك أن يصبح مؤسسأ لأسرة ملكية امبراطورية جديدة هى الأ سرة  الثامنة عشرة التى تعتبر اشهر الأسرات الملكية فى تاريخ العالم المعروف* 
*كما استطاع احمس ان يكون علي راس فترة تاريخية جديدة اصبحت معروفة في التاريخ المصري القديم باسم الدولة الحديثة التي تضم هذه الاسرة و الاسرتين التاسعة عشرة و العشرين المعروفتين بعصر الرعامسة**
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الصعيدية
**
* 
**

*لقد قامت هذه المراة الصعيدية في الاسرة الثامنة عشر الفرعونية بشخصيتها الفارعة وسط صف من الملوك العظام اسرة تحوتمس و امنحوت و الثائر اخناتون و الملك الصغير المرتد توت عنخ امون هي ملكة من اعظم الملكات شخصية و قدرا فالحرب التي مارستها لم تكن حرب فتوح و لا حرب دفاع و لكنها كانت حرب امراة تطالب بحقها في العرش و تحصل عليه ثم تطلب شيء جلل و هو مساواتها بالرجال فتسوي بهم لا لتقاتلهم و تنطحهم بل لتعمل من اجل السلام و تمارس المهنة المصرية الابدية : صناعة الحضارة !*

*الإسم الملكي: ماعت كا رع ويعني: العدل هو روح رع
الإسم الأصلي: غنمت امون - حـتشـپسوت ويعني: أميز النساء النبيلات، بفضل أمون

 

*

*حتشبسوت ملكة الملكات كانت قبل كل شيء امراة لها كل صفات الانثي و لكن لنا ان نطلق عليها المراة - الرجل بحق كانت المسترجلة بمعني الكلمة علي الاقل فيما عرفناه و قراناه عنها و حدثتنا به اثارها القليلة النادرة 
و الناظر الي تمثال حتشبسوت المنحوط من الحجر الجيري و تمثال تحتموس الثالث بالمتحف المصري سوف يجد نفسه امام فرعونين بنفس الملابس و نفس قوة الشباب حتي الذقن سوف نلاحظها كاول ما نلحظ في هذين الوجهين الفتيين*
* 

اذا فحتشبسوت الرائعة الجمال تخلت عن انوثتها و ارتدت ملابس الرجال بل انها قامت بتركيب لحية اصطناعية امعانا في التقليد و الناظر الي كل صور حتشبسوت يجدها تمثل مفلطحة الصدر (امعانا منها في التكر) بل جاء عليها حينها رفعت حرف التانيث من اسمها و هو حرف التاء فاصبح اسمها حتشبسو و ليس حتشبسوت 
و مما يؤسف له انه لم يعثر علي موميائها من بين مومياوات عثر عليها بقاع بئر عند معبد الدير البحري*
*و حتشبسوت من اهم شخصيات الاسرة الثامنة عشر خلفت لنا العديد من الاثار منها مسلتي الكرنك و قاعات الملكات و هيكل سفينة امون و الصرح الثامن بالكرنك و لكن اعظمها معبدها الكبير بالدير البحري* 

**

*و كان احد الغاز الحضارة المصرية القديمة اننا لا نجد لاسمها اثرا في القوائم الملكية المعروفة و محي اسمها من الخراطيش الملكية و ضرب علي الخطوط التي تمثل شخصها في الصور الجدارية* 
*و عند قراتنا لجداريات معبدها الكبير بالدير البحري نجد تحديا صارخا فهي تؤكد ان اباها تحوتمس الاول هو الذي اختارها و اعدها لتتولي العرش و ان الالهة امنت علي اختياره و لقد ساند الملكة الوزير المعماري الاشهر (سنن-موت) و كبير الكهنة (هابو-سنيب) و حامل الاختام (نه-سي) و وزير الخزانة (توتي) * 
*و لقد ذهبت حتشبسوت الي اكثر من شرعية توليها الحكم بل ادعت ان اباها الحقيقي هو الاله امون نفسه و ترسم علي جدران بهو الميلاد قصة حمل امها بها من الاله امون و ولادتها !*
*لم تقدم لنا الجداريات و لا المتون ما يفيد كيف انتهت حياة هذه المراة المسترجلة
و تبقي حتشبسوت لغزا يظل يشغل عقولنا*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*طومان باي هذا السلطان المملوك*

**

*كان طومان باي في اربعينياته راغبا عن سلطنة مصر قبلها بالحاح العارف بالله الشيخ ابو السعود و قد اقتاده بتل يدعي تل الجارح عند مصر العتيقة (القديمة) و قدم بين يديه الالوف و احضر* 
*لهم الشيخ ابوالسعود مصحفا يحلفون عليه يمين الاخلاص للدودار طومان باي اذا سلطنوه و الا يخونوه و لا يغدوره و الا يخامروا عليه ثم حلفهم الا يعودوا الي ظلم الرعايا و ان يبطلوا ما احدث* 
*قنصوه الغوري من مظالم و ان يجرو الامور علي ما كانت عليه ايام الاشرف قايتباي و قال لهم 
((فان الله تعالي ما كسركم و اذلكم و سلط عليكم ابن عثمان _العثمانيون_ الا بدعاء الخلق عليكم في البر و البحر))
و لكن سرعان ما نقض المماليك عهدهم مع طومان باي اذ اشترطوا ان يحصلوا علي مائة دينار لكل منهم للخروج للحرب ضد العثمانيون و هو ما لم يستطعه طومان باي لان خزانة الدلة كانت* 
*خاوية علي عروشها لان الغوري كان قد سحب كل رصيدها لملاقاة العثمانيين في مرجدابق* 
*لم يعرف الياس سبيلا الي قلب الرجل الكبير طومان باي فاقام الخنادق و المتاريس حول القاهرة بل لقد اراد ان يخرج لملاقاة ابن عثمان و جنوده عند اطراف الصحراء الشرقية من ناحية الارض* 
*المنزرعة قبل ان يستريح السلطان العثماني و جنوده عقب اختراقهم تلك الصحراء و لكن امراءه و مماليكة افقدوه عزيمته و بسالته فاثروا الانتظار خلف خنادقهم و متاريسهم حتي اطبق عليهم* 
*السلطان سليم و رغم ضخامة الاعداد التي ماتت من العثمانيين الا انهم استجمعوا صفوفهم و هجموا مرة اخري فاوسعوا المماليك ضربا و تقتيلا و ظل طومان باي ثابتا هو و نفر من العبيد و* 
*المماليك السلحدارية فلما تكاثرت عليه العساكر العثمانية ولي و اختفي*
*دخل العثمانيون القاهرة و طومان باي لا يريد ان يعترف بالهزيمة فان النفس التي لا تعرف الذل قل ان تطاطيء راسها لواقع الهوان هرب طومان باي و جمع فلول امرائه بعد ان نزل سليم الاول* 
*بجيشه عند بر بولاق و بعد ان تردد اسمه علي منابر القاهرة في يوم الجمعة اخر ايام سنة 922 هجرية و اذا باخر سلاطين مصر يهجم بليل علي ابن عثمان في وسط جيشه وقد انضم الي طومان باي* 
*حرافيش بولاق و عامتهم و دارت المعركة بين الجانبين و لو قد انتقلت شرارة واحدة من النار التي تضطرم في قلب طومان باي الي كل مماليكه لازاحوا العثمانية عن القاهرة و ثاروا ليومهم* 
*العصيب في الريدانية* 
*و لكن الجند العثماني كانت لهم اليد الطولي للمرة الثانية و يختفي طومان باي مرة ثانية و سنسمع به يظهر في البهنسا و ستجري بينه و بين سليم مفاوضات يرفض فيها طومان باي ان يعتنرف* 
*لسليم بالزعامة* 
*و يعود الاشرف طومان باي الي الشمال و يتحدي ابن عثمان ان يخرج اليه في بر الجيزة عند المنوات و لكن طومان باي ينهزم مرة اخري و يهرب الي الدلتا حيث ينزل ضيفا علي شيخ العرب* 
*حسن بن مرعي و كان لطومان باي عليه افضالا لا تعد و لا تحصي و احضر شيخ العرب مصحفا و اقسم عليه الا يخون طومان باي 
و ليغفر الله لاولاد مرعي و لغير اولاد مرعي حلفهم الكاذب فما ان ارتفع صياح الديكة في نجع شيخ العرب حتي كان اولاد مرعي قد سلموا اخر سلاطين مصر المماليك الي سلطان العثمانيين* 
*دخل السلطان الاسير علي السلطان المنتصر لابسا ملابس العرب فقام له ابن عثمان لا احتراما بل خفة و استخفافا و جعل يلقي علي مسمعه كلاما كله غل و قسوه و عندما طلب سليم من طومان باي* 
*ان يقر له بالسلطنة اجابه طومان باي بانه ملزم بالدفاع عن بلاد هو حاكمها و يجب عليه حمايتها ما استطاع الي ذلك سبيلا ثم اضاف موجها كلامه الي سليم اما انت فلا ادري كيف تبريء نفسك* 
*امام الله من اعتدائك الجائر علي بلادنا*
*وصار اهل مصر و القاهرة بين مصدق و مكذب لخبر القبض علي سلطانهم حتي راوه بعيونهم يوم الاثنين الواحد و العشرين من ربيع الاول و كان من ايام رياح الخماسين ...شاهده سكان* 
*القاهرة و هو يمر بين ازقتها متجها الي باب زويلة و هناك القي طومان باي نظرة علي اعلي الباب و رفع بصره الي قواعد الابراج فعرف ما يراد به و وجد الزبانية يرخون الحبال من قواعد البرج* 
*الغربي تحت ماذنة جامع السلطان المؤيد شيخ*



* و هنا اتجه ببصره الي الناس و قال لهم
:اقرءوا لي الفاتحة ثلاث مرات و بسط الناس ايديهم يرددون الفاتحة بصوت عال ثم استدار السلطان الشهيد الي جلاده و قال له (اعمل شغلك) فلما وضعوا الخية في عنقه و رفعوا الحبل انقطع* 
*به و سقط الاشرف طومان باي علي عتبة باب زويلة و انقطع الحبل مرة ثانية و لكن جاءت الثالثة (تابتة) كما يقولون* 
*فلما قضي صرخ الناس عليه صرخة عظيمة فقد كان طومان باي حسن الشكل كريم الخلق بطلا تصدي لقتال سليم بن بايزيد في اسوا الظروف و خزينة مصر خاوية و ثبت وقت الحرب بنفسه هو ونفر* 
*فليل من عسكره و وقعت منه في الحرب امور لم تقع من الابطال المغاوير*
*هذه نهاية سلطنة المماليك كل المماليك صالحية بحرية و جركسية برجيةى خاتمة السلطنة الكبري التي اقامها بيبرس البندقداري بسيفه علي اجساد الصليبيين و التتار و دعمها الناصر محمد بن* 
*قلاوون بالعقل و السياسة
عز لمولانا السلطان  ثم شنق لمولانا السلطان*
*جاءت نهايتهم شبيهة ببدايتهم عندما انهالت قباقيب مطلقة عزالدين ايبك التركماني علي راس ضرتها شجرة الدر اول سلاطين المماليك و القيت جثة شجرة الدر من فوق القلعة الي خندقها تلغ فيها* 
*الكلاب *

----------


## ابن طيبة

*قصة شعب*
* ( صناع حضارات )*

*ان الخرافة التي اطلقها هيرودوتس و تصور المصريين عبيدا للفراعنة قضي عليها المؤرخون المحدثون فاهرام الملوك و مصاطب العظماء كما نعرفها و ما تدل عليه من براعة في التصميم و دقة في التنفيذ و ما تحتويه من فن رفيع لا يمكن تصور تحقيقها علي شعب من الاذلاء لان جو الاستعباد الخانق يقضي علي الملكات و يمنع قيام العبقريات
و امحوتب العظيم الذي الهه المصريون لم يكن ملكا او اميرا و انما كان من عامة الشعب من احاد الشعب ارتفع بنبوغه و ساد بعبقريته في الخلق و التصميم و التنفيذ
و غير امحوتب العظيم اولئك الفنانون المجهولون الذين حفروا رسومات سقارة و تماثيل خفرع و شيخ البلد و رسموا اوز ميدوم لا اتصور تيقظهم الفني و حريتهم في التعبير
في جو عبودية و كبت بل في جو من التعاون و الاخاء و المحبة
تامل حياة الشعب المصري علي جدران مقبرة تي و فتاح و تجول في حرم الهرم المدرج و قف ببهو الاعمدة القديم تحس بحب الحياة حياة شعب مطمئن هانيء لا شعب
يعيش كما صوره هيرودتس في زمان راي فيه الشعب ذليلا مستعبدا تحت اقسي حكم عاناه في تاريخنا القديم لم يعرف الشعب له شبيها الا تحت الحكم العثماني و هو سيطرة الفرس
هذه الدولة القديمة من الاسرة الاولي حتي السادسة هي قمة الحضارة المصرية الاصيلة الخالصة النابعة من روح الشعب المصري دون ضغط اجنبي او تاثر بالغرباء
و لا تحسبن الاهرامات و ابو الهول غرورا و دعاية بل طالع فيها ما طالعه ذلك الرومانسي المرهف الحس شاتوبريان حين قال(( لم يشيد المصري الاهرام لشعوره بالفناء
بل لايمانه بالبقاء هذه المدافن لا تمثل ختام حياة يوم او بعض يوم انما هي معالم الطريق الي حياة لا تعرف النهاية انها ابواب الخلود اقيمت علي حدود الازل))
لا تصدقوا اخواني من يتحدثون عن الصلف و الغرور و الدعاية في الدولة القديمة فلم يعمل ملك او امير و لم يشيد مهندس و لم يرسم رسام
ليعرضوا بضاعة و لكنهم استجابوا الي نوازعهم النفسية نحو حياة باقية لا تقطعها لحظة الموت فخلدوا انفسهم و خلدوا هذا الشعب
انك تحس امام اثار الدولة القديمة برخاء البلاد و رغد عيشها و اقبالها علي الحياة بنفس راضية
تامل ابو الهول ذات صباح عند شروق الشمس و طالع علي سيماه صورة صادقة للحياة المصرية في الدولة القديمة : سماحة الوجه و ابتسامة الجيوكندا راس انسان
بكل المعاني الانسانية علي جسم حيوان رابض رمزا للهدوء و الاطمئنان لا تحفز فيه لعدوان و لا توقع لعدو طاريء تلك هي مصر القديمة امنة داخل حدودها الطبيعية*
*هكذا كان المصري الاول وفر له حكامه جوا و اعطوه حقه وصانوا له كرامته فاعطاهم الحضارة و منح الخلود لاسمائهم*  
*انني اؤمن بوطني و شعب بلادي المؤلف من ملايين المحرومين من الصحة و التعليم و من الرفاهية الجثمانية و العقلية و المحروم من كبرياءه و كرامته الان*

*لو اردت دليلا علي ما اوردت عد للتاريخ و انظر متي ملكنا و متي سُدنا و متي صنعنا الحضارة جُل بين الصفحات سوف يطالعك ملوكا عظام امنوا بالعدل فاحبوا الشعب فاحبهم الشعب فخلدهم و ظل هو طي النسيان*

*ان هذا الشعب المتهم بالسلبية لم يخرج لمحاربة الاسكندر و لا لمقاتلة اوكتافيانوس اغسطس قيصر و لا لصد عمرو بن العاص و لا لصد جنود هولاكو و لا جنكيز خان و لا لمحاربة الصليبيين و لا الفاطميين و لا العثمانيين و لكنهم امام كل غزو بكوا ضياع الحرية و احسوا - و هم الشعب المتحضر العريق- بزوال سؤددهم و انحطاط دولتهم و كان شعورهم بالماساة قويا جدا كلما اقتحم عليهم الغزاة عقر دارهم و قوضوا عرشهم* 
*هذا شعب يا سادة .......مسالم جُبِلَ علي صنع الحضارة لا يستخدم القتال الا مجبرا و في حالات نادرة تعد علي اصابع اليدين طوال تاريخنا السحيق اذكر منها طرد الهكسوس و معارك الاسرة الثامنة عشرة و معركة رمسيس الثاني بقادش و حرب اكتوبر المجيدة*

*هذا الشعب الذي عاش مرثية طويلة علي مدي تاريخه لم تمنعه من المقاومة و الصراع و البقاء و رغم ذلك فانه يتمتع بروح متوقدة ساخرة .....روح المصري يضحك بملء فيه و حنجرته ثم يقول فجاة ((اللهم اجعله خير )) لا ادري .... و كانه يضن علي نفسه الفرح*

*انني اعيش مثل مواطني نظرنا يحدق في الماضي المجيد نستوحيه املا في المستقبل و ننسي به حاضرا اليم .... اني موقن بان ما ابقي علي هذا الشعب ستة او سبعة الاف سنة من تاريخه المهول هو ايمانه بشمسه و نيله و ارضه السمراء و قوة الخير التي تدبر اموره من علٍ* 
*فهو مؤمن بان المدبر الاعلي لا ينسي كنانته و ان من ارادها بسوء قصمه الله -و كاننا كلنا تقمصنا شخصية عبدالمطلب جد رسولنا صلي الله عليه و سلم عندما قال للبيت رب يحميه -* 
*ان المصري يحب ان يردد (رب تمم بخير) و ان اعمق الكلمات التي سمعتها تتردد علي لسان الناس في احياء القاهرة القديمة هي كلمة الفرج* *فالمصري مهما نزلت به النوازل يامل في الفرج بعد الشدة* 
*و لست متاكدا ان كنت هنا قد نفذت الي سر قوة هذا الشعب العجيب اتكون حقا في ايمانه بكلمة تفرج ؟ اهي في انه لم يياس يوما واحدا في سبعة الاف عام من رحمة مفرج الكروب ؟*
* 

*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*المفاجأة الاستراتيجية في حرب اكتوبر 1973 
(الحلقة الاولي)

لجنة اجرانات
مدخل الي الحقيقة

((كنت مفاجاة حرب اكتوبر زلزالا هز اسرائيل هزة نفسية عميقة و ادي الي انهيار الدعامات الاساسية لنظرية الامن الاسرائلية))
جاءت هذه العبارة في مقدمة كتاب (حرب يوم الغفران) : اسطورة في مواجهة واقع و الذي كتبه اللواء ايلي زعيرا الذي كان يشغل منصب رئيس الاستخبارات العسكرية الاسرائلية في عام 1973

و كانت قد تشكلت في اسرائيل في اعقاب حرب اكتوبر لجنة سميت لجنة (اجرانات) نسبة الي رئيسها شمعون اجرانات و كانت مهمة هذه اللجنة التحقيق في اسباب ما حدث في اكتوبر 1973 و قد اصدرت هذه اللجنة تقريرها المبدئي في ابريل 1974 و جاء في البند العاشر من هذا التقرير :
(ان قيام مصر بشن الحرب في يوم الغفران في الساعة 14 فاجا جيش الدفاع الاسرائيلي لانه حتي ساعات الصباح الاولي من ذلك اليوم لم تقدر القيادة العليا لجيش الدفاع و الزعامة السياسية ان هناك حربا شاملة علي وشك ان تبدا ... و المسئولية عن هذه الاخطاء في التقدير يجب ان تلقي اولا و قبل اي فرد اخر علي عاتق رئيس الاستخبارات العسكرية و مساعده الكبير الذي يراس قسم البحوث في الاستخبارات العسكرية)

و قد اوصت لجنة اجرانات في نهاية تقريرها بابعاد رئيس الاستخبارات العسكرية عن منصبه هذا الرجل هو ايلي زعيرا و معه رئيس قسم البحوث العميد آرييه شاليف و كذلك ابعاد رئيس هيئة الاركان الفريق ديفيد اليعازر و قائد القيادة الجنوبية شموئيل جونين و مساعده

في حين اصدرت اللجنة قرارها بتبرئة المسئولين السياسيين و في مقدمتهم رئيسة الوزراء جولدا مائير و وزير الدفاع موشيه ديان من كل تهمة و مسئولية

و اذا كان ايلي زعيرا قد اصدر كتابا هادفا تبرئة ساحته من مسئولية الهزيمة في اكتوبر 1973 و محاولا في نفس الوقت تبرئة ساحة الجنود الاسرائليين الذين لصقت بهم التهمة ساعيا الي توجيه اصابع الاتهام الي المسؤلين السياسيين الا ان كتابه يزخر بادلة و اعترافات صريحة منه بالانجازات المصرية في فترة ما قبل و اثناء المعركة 

و ليس ايلي زعيرا وحده هو الذي اعترف بالانجازات المصرية في عام 1973 بل هناك الكثير من السياسيين و الصحفيين الاسرائليين ممن اعترفوا بذلك



و قد اعجبتني المقدمة التي كتبها الصحفيون الاسرائليون السبعة الذين كتبوا كتاب التقصير و الذين يقولون في مقدمته :
شاهدنا الحرب و عدنا منها و التقينا:
نحن سبعة صحفيين بيننا صقور و حمائم نحن اصحاب اراء سياسية قد تكون متعارضة و اصحاب وجهات نظر اجتماعية مختلفة 
مقالات عديدة ساهمنا بواسطتها دون وعي في اشاعة الطمانينة و الاستخفاف بالعدو و الاعتداد بالنفس و تجاهل الواقع
من الجائز جدا اننا في هذه المقالات لم نقم بواجبنا كصحفيين كما ينبغي و لذا فاننا نتحمل قدرا من المسئولية لا يقل و لكنه لا يزيد ايضا عما حدث
ان ما يجمع بيننا هو الاعتراف المشترك و الايمان بانه من المستحيل مواصلة اخفاء الحقيقة و من المستحيل ان نحجب عن المواطنين حقهم الاساسي في معرفة حقيقة ما حدث و عن الجنود الذين خرجوا من منازلهم و من احضان عائلاتهم مباشرة الي خط النار حقهم في ان يعرفوا ما حدث و كيف حدث
كنا سنشعر بذنب المشاركة في مؤامرة السكوت و الاسكات التي تدبر في ضوء ما حدث و كنا سنكون غير اوفياء لضميرنا الصحفي و واجبنا كمواطنين لو لم نكتب ...هذا الكتاب ......التقصير

قالوا عن انتصار رمضان المجيد



رئيس الاستخبارات العسكرية ايلي زعيرا في كتابه حرب يوم الغفران يقول:
لقد تبين لنا فعلا ان كل موضوعات الاعلام المصري كانت حملة خداع من جانب الرئيس المصري او شخص ما بجواره و ان ذلك ليعتبر اكبر نجاح لمصر في حرب يوم الغفران (صفحة 178)
و قال ايضا:
غير ان العنصر الذي وضع بذكاء و نفذ بكفاءة كبيرة كانت عملية الخداع الاعلامية المصرية التي اسهمت اكثر من اي عنصر اخر في عدم فهم او تفسير الاستعدادات المصرية لعبور القناة (صفحة 177)

الرئيس نكسون
الذي كان رئيسا للولايات المتحدة ان ذاك قال:
انها خيبة امل كبيرة من المخابرات المركزية الامريكية سي اي ايه و كذلك من المخابرات الاسرائلية المتعاونة معها و التي كنا نظن انها ممتازة ...اننا نظن ان حرب اكتوبر 1973 سوف تندلع ضد اسرائيل الا قبل ساعات قليلة من اندلاعها

موشي ديان
لم يكن احد يتوقع حتي صباح يوم الغفران ان تنشب الحرب في ذلك اليوم و لذا لم تبدا تعبئة الاحتياط قبل ذلك فحتي صباح يوم الغفران لم افكر انا شخصيا في ان الحرب ستقع و لم اسمع من اي شخص ان الحرب ستندلع حقا .... و لم اكن الوحيد الذي اعتقد ذلك (اجتماع موشي ديان بالحكومة الاسرائلية بعد الهزيمة)

دكتور هنري كسنجر 
وزير خارجية امريكا في حينه و في اول لقاء له بالشهيد انور السادات في الايام الاخيرة للحرب قال كسنجر للسادات:
سيدي الرئيس قبل اي حديث بيننا ارغب من سيادتكم ان تقول لي كيف امكن لمصر ان تخدعنا و تخدع مخابراتنا بل و تخدع العالم بهذا الخداع و التعتيم الاعلامي .... لقد كانت المفاجاة معجزة و لم تحدث من قبل لي في حياتي

كانت هذه شهادات بتفوق الاعلام المصري و العسكرية المصرية و هي جزء من السيمفونية الوطنية الرائعة لنصر اكتوبر فهناك عشرات من الشهادات اعترفت و مجدت ابطال و قادة و جنود القوات المسلحة العظيمة 
و لا يسعني الا ان اقدم تحية اجلال لروح الرئيس الراحل انور السادات صاحب قرار الحرب و صاحب قرار السلام



الي لقاء في الحلقة القادمة
دور الاعلام المصري في تحقيق المفاجاة الاستراتيجية في حرب اكتوبر 1973*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اخر عامود*

*ان الشعب الحي يجب ان يعيش دائما علي اتصال وجداني بتاريخه لان للتاريخ قوة هائلة علي التنبيه و الاحياء فالتاريخ امثلة حية تُضرب للناس فلا اقل من ان نجعل من حضارتنا المصرية نموذجا لا للاحتذاء و انما للايحاء و الاحياء و التاريخ رياضة فكرية عجيبة كما ان التاريخ القومي لاهله عصب اخلاقي يحرك فينا نشاطا جديدا و نتعلم منه الشيء الكثير دون وعي .*
*و اريد ان نٌدَرِس تاريخنا حتي لو اضطررنا الي دقه كالوشم في رؤوس ابنائنا و لا اقصد ان يدرس تاريخنا علي طريقة ((تلك اثارنا...)) او ((نحن اول من .....)) اي لمجرد التفاخر و الغطرسة بل يدرس و نصب عين القائم علي تدريسه السهر علي بقاء سبعة الاف عام من تاريخنا حية في نفوسنا ماثلة لخيالنا* 
*اقول يجب ان نغيير مناهج التاريخ في مدارسنا و ان نضعها بسيطة سهلة و لا داعي لحشد ذاكرة التلاميذ في المرحلة الاولي باسماء ملوك لم يبق منهم غير اسمهم في الاغلب و لا بارقام سنوات يعترف المؤرخون انهم يخطئون في بعضها بالمائة و بالخمسمائة سنة و لماذا نضطر التلميذ الي معرفة الثلاثين اسرة فرعونية؟ اما يكفي لفهم الحضارة المصرية ان يعرف عصر بناة الاهرام و المصاطب و الاسرتين الثامنة عشر و التاسعة عشر كما ينبغي ان نركز علي دراسة التاريخ القبطي و هذه الفترة الغامضة في تاريخنا ثم الفتح العربي الاسلامي لمصر*

*و قبل ان اختم العدد الاول من مجلة ام الحضارات اود ان انوه بانه لا فضل لي في هذه المجلة الا ان رسمت خطتها و نظمت ابوابها تبعا لانفعالاتي الشخصية بتاريخ بلادي و تركيز فكري فترات طويلة في احقاب هذا التاريخ* 
*و الحق اني منذ زمن طويل اطمع في وضع كتاب او مجلة  علي هامش التاريخ اصور فيه الحياة المصرية منذ نشاتها صورة صادقة لما اختلجت به نفسي منذ تيقظ فيً الشعور و الادراك* 
*لست مؤرخا لا بالفكر و لا بالمهنة و ان كنت غير مجرد تماما من الاحساس بالتاريخ اعتمدت في كتابة هذه المجلة علي الخلجات الروحية  و علي ما طالعت من كتب الاولين و الاخرين في تاريخ بلادي و علي القليل الذي عشته من ذلك التاريخ و في صفحات غير قليلة من هذا العدد استعرت نصوصا كاملة بل صفحات كاملة من مؤرخين مصريين في القرون الوسطي و في القرنين الماضيين و استعنت بكتب كاملة نقلت عنها ما نقلت و لم احدث فيها الا تعديلات بسيطة لا يستشعرها القاريء* 
*ليس من قبيل افتعال التواضع اذن ان اقول في نهاية العدد الاول من المجلة بان لا فضل لي في وضعها و ازعم ان دوري كان اشبه بدور المخرج الذي لا يكتب القصة و لا يستخلص السيناريو و لا يضع الحوار و لا يصمم الديكور و لا يبنيه و لا يمثل و لا يصور انما يستخدم كل ما تضعه حرفة السنيما و صناعتها بين يديه من ممكنات ليجمع ذلك في صورة تتجلي في ذهنه اولا و قد ينجح في تنفيذ الصورة الذهنية و قد يفشل*
*و انا هنا ادعو الله ان اكون من الناجحين بفضله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*دعوة*

_انتهي بحمد الله وفضله العدد الاول من مجلة ام الحضارات_
_ارجو من الله ان تنال اعجابكم كما ادعو الجميع كل من لديه فكر او اقتراح ان يتقدم به ههنا_
_كما ادعو كل من لدية كلمة او مقالة ان يراسلني علي الخاص حتي نوردها في العدد القادم ممهورة بتوقيعة  باذن الله الذي يصدر بمشيئته في الجمعة الاخيرة من كل شهر_ 
_
_

----------


## حمادو

*أستاذى العزيز أبن طيبة

مجهود رائع أخى الكريم
وأسلوب اكثر من ممتاز

قرأت العدد الأول كاملا أكثر من مرة, وفى كل مرة كنت أستمتع بما أقرأ
وأتعرف على معلومات جديدة ليس من المستغرب على ابن طيبة طرحها وتعريفنا بها

حضرتك فعلا تذّكرنى بالأصالة وحب كل شئ أصيل


تحياتى أستاذى العزيز




*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *أستاذى العزيز أبن طيبة*
> 
> *مجهود رائع أخى الكريم*
> *وأسلوب اكثر من ممتاز* 
> *قرأت العدد الأول كاملا أكثر من مرة, وفى كل مرة كنت أستمتع بما أقرأ*
> *وأتعرف على معلومات جديدة ليس من المستغرب على ابن طيبة طرحها وتعريفنا بها* 
> *حضرتك فعلا تذّكرنى بالأصالة وحب كل شئ أصيل* 
> 
> *تحياتى أستاذى العزيز*
> **


*هتصدق  يا حمادو لو قلت لك انك هتكون تاني واحد ترد في الموضوع لاني كنت متوقع ان تكون اختنا قلب مصر هي الاولي*
*بس انت عملتها و كنت السباق دائما*

*سعيد بردك و سعيد باعجابك بالمجلة*

*و يا رب تكون زبون دائم عندنا*

*بس يا ريت ما تنساش ان الاشتراك الشهري خمسة جنيه ابقي ابعتهم حوالة* 

**

----------


## نشــــوى

السلام عليكم 
أستاذنا المتألق دائما .. ابن طيبة 

امبارح انا شوفت مقدمة المجلة وكنت هدخل احيي حضرتك على الفكرة بس قولت انتظر لحد ما الاجزاء تنزل كلها
علشان ما ادخلش فى النص كده  :: 

حقيقي مش عارفة أقول لحضرتك إيه .. على كمية المعلومات الجميلة دي .. بالأسلوب البسيط ده
بجد شكرا جداااااا لحضرتك أستاذ معتز على المجلة .. وأكيد متابعة مع حضرتك 
تقديري واحترامين الدائمين 
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*في العدد القادم*

*كلمة العدد
صورة العدد*
*المفاجأة الاستراتيجية في حرب اكتوبر 1973 (الحلقة الثانية)*
*المعبد القائم في اخر العالم*
*القيراط الخامس و العشرون*
*ظاهرة فلكية تكشف لغز ابي الهول*
*قبل ان تحكم ...تعلم كيف تحكم*
*هكذا يحترمون حضارتنا*
*هارون الرشيد المفتري عليه*
*ليلة سقوط الاندلس*
*لغز الحاكم بامر الله*
*..........*
*...............*
*...................*
*...........................*

*(هذه النقاط يملائها باذن الله مشاركات الاخوة الاعضاء)*
*اخر عامود*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نشــــوى
					

السلام عليكم 


*


> *أستاذنا المتألق دائما .. ابن طيبة* 
> 
> *امبارح انا شوفت مقدمة المجلة وكنت هدخل احيي حضرتك على الفكرة بس قولت انتظر لحد ما الاجزاء تنزل كلها*
> *علشان ما ادخلش فى النص كده* 
> 
> *حقيقي مش عارفة أقول لحضرتك إيه .. على كمية المعلومات الجميلة دي .. بالأسلوب البسيط ده*
> *بجد شكرا جداااااا لحضرتك أستاذ معتز على المجلة .. وأكيد متابعة مع حضرتك* 
> *تقديري واحترامين الدائمين* 
> **




*اهلا نشوي*
*يارب يخليك يارب الكلام ده كبير علي اوي*
*الشكر الجزيل لك انت لاهتمامك و متابعتك و قراءتك ثم ردك*
*دمتي بألق*
*في امان الله*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

استاذ معتز ^-^

الله يسعدك يا رب .. ما اعرف ايش اقول ..
ماشاء الله عليك .. وربنا يبارك لك في علمك ويزيدك من فضله .

والله الفكرة رائعة جدا جدا جدا .. و مبسوووووووطة بالوقت الي قضيته هنا .

عروس النيل دي قصة خرافية !! اول مرة اعرف كدا ..
زمان وانا صغيرة كنت مصدقة فعلا انها قصة حقيقية .. والى الان اخاف اني اغرق في النيل .. 
دائما اشوف المنظر دا في احلام اليقضة .
اني اغرق في النيل .. وتكون لون المياه بيج بضوء ابيض .. وارواح العرايس تلف حوليا .
والحمد لله كدا اطمنت .. حأغرق من غير افلام رعب ولا اي انتقامات منهن . :Helpsmilie2: 

جميلة قصص التحرير الي ذكرتها حضرتك في الموضوع .. 
اشعر ان في سحر غريب يمشي مع مجري النيل.. من بداية منبعه الى نهاية ..
ويحمل معاه الحب والانتماء التمسك بالارض ..

بعض الاحيان افكر بشكل غريب .. ماذا لو كان النيل يجري في ارجاء الكرة الارضية ؟؟
حاجات كثيرة حتتغير .. 

اسفة ان اطلت في الحديث .. انا كنت جاية اشكر حضرتك على الموضوع .. والفكرة الاصيلة دي ..
 بس ما قدرت امنع نفسي من التعليق  ::$: 

بس عندي سؤال لو سمحت ..

ليش اخترت عنوان الصعيدية في الفكرة الي تتكلم عن حتشبسوت  ؟؟

سامحني يا استاذي .. 
بجد الموضوع جميل جدا .. شكرا على مجهودك فيه . وشكرا على اسلوبك السهل ..
استفدت واستمتعت و وعشت كل لحظة .. ورحت هناك وهنا ورجعت بالزمن وشفت احداث.. وعرف حاجات ما كنت اعرف عنها .

جزاك الله كل خير  :f2: 

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*





*و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته*




> *الله يسعدك يا رب .. ما اعرف ايش اقول ..*
> *ماشاء الله عليك .. وربنا يبارك لك في علمك ويزيدك من فضله .*




*العزيزة اميرالد* 
*و اسعد ايامك و كتب عليك راحة البال و تمام العافية*




> *والله الفكرة رائعة جدا جدا جدا .. و مبسوووووووطة بالوقت الي قضيته هنا .*




*الاروع مرورك الطيب الجميل* 




> *عروس النيل دي قصة خرافية !! اول مرة اعرف كدا ..*
> *زمان وانا صغيرة كنت مصدقة فعلا انها قصة حقيقية .. والى الان اخاف اني اغرق في النيل ..* 
> *دائما اشوف المنظر دا في احلام اليقضة .*
> *اني اغرق في النيل .. وتكون لون المياه بيج بضوء ابيض .. وارواح العرايس تلف حوليا .*
> *والحمد لله كدا اطمنت .. حأغرق من غير افلام رعب ولا اي انتقامات منهن .*



*حلم غريب جدا جدا يا ايمان* 
*بس خير اللهم اجعله خير انشاء الله تزورينا قريب و تتاكدي بنفسك ان مافيش عروسة بحر و ان النيل لونها ابعد ما يكون عن اللون البيج*
*عروس النيل فعلا قصة اسطورية لا تمت للحقيقة بصلة*

*اتفق معك لربما كان النيل هو من منح اهل مصر هذه السماحة و السلام* 

*لم تطيلي في الحديث علي العكس اتمني ان تاتي كل المشاركات مثل مشاركتك تحوي اخذا و ردا و طرحا و تساؤلا لمثل ذلك تكتب المواضيع*

*اما لماذا اخترت لقب الصعيدية لالقب به الملكة الرائعة المسترجلة -و ان كانت علي قدر كبير من الجمال كما تلاحظين من صورة تمثالها - فلانها كانت صعيدية فعلا تنتمي الي اسرة نشات في طيبة (الاقصر) عاصمة مصر في ذلك الوقت و كان هنالك سببا اخر عندنا الان في الصعيد -انتسب اليهم من ناحية الام فقط- هناك نظرة خاصة للمراة فعيب ان يري وجهها احد و عيب ان تخرج من منزلها و .... و........ و انا مع هذا الراي المتزمت لانني اري فيه رفع من شان المراة دعيني اعود لاكمل لك و اقول نظرتنا في الصعيد للمراة كما وصفتها كانت منذ قديم الازل و علي الرغم من ذلك خرجت من قلب الصعيد امراة و طالبت ان تتساوي بالرجال و نجحت فيما طلبت بقوة ارادتها و اصبحت واحدة من اروع ملكات مصر الثلاث كليوباتر و شجرة الدر و هي حتبسوت الملكة الغامضة*

*ايمان سعيد حقيقة بمرورك الجميل*

*و سعيد برايك الذي احترمه في المجلة*
*في امان الله*
**

----------


## قلب مصر

أستاذي القدير ابن طيبة  :f: 
لن أكون مبالغة حين أقول أننى مبهورة بما قرأت ورأيت من مجلة على درجة عالية من الإبداع في كل مشاركة بها
تواجدت منذ أول مشاركة في الموضوع أمس ودخلت في عالم أسطوري من القراءة في كل مشاركة تالية
ووجدتنى أسافر عبر التاريخ مع هذه المجلة الراقية
ولم أشأ أن أرد بالأمس حتى تكتمل المجلة الجميلة ولكنى قمت بتثبيتها على الفور
أشعر أننى بحاجة أن أعلق على كل فقرة جاءت في هذه المجلة الراقية
حقيقي أستاذ معتز هذه المجلة إنجاز رائع بكل المقاييس 
سأعود مرة ثانية إن سمحت لي .....
..... ما زلت مبهورة حتى الآن  :: 

لك منى كل التقدير والشكر على هذا الإنجاز الراقي
 ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أستاذي القدير ابن طيبة 
> لن أكون مبالغة حين أقول أننى مبهورة بما قرأت ورأيت من مجلة على درجة عالية من الإبداع في كل مشاركة بها
> تواجدت منذ أول مشاركة في الموضوع أمس ودخلت في عالم أسطوري من القراءة في كل مشاركة تالية
> ووجدتنى أسافر عبر التاريخ مع هذه المجلة الراقية
> ولم أشأ أن أرد بالأمس حتى تكتمل المجلة الجميلة ولكنى قمت بتثبيتها على الفور
> أشعر أننى بحاجة أن أعلق على كل فقرة جاءت في هذه المجلة الراقية
> حقيقي أستاذ معتز هذه المجلة إنجاز رائع بكل المقاييس 
> سأعود مرة ثانية إن سمحت لي .....
> ..... ما زلت مبهورة حتى الآن  
> لك منى كل التقدير والشكر على هذا الإنجاز الراقي


*اختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر*
*و الله اسعدني مرورك الطيب الكريم*
*و سعيد برايك في المجلة المتواضعة*
*و انتظر مرورك الكريم مرة اخري للتعليق علي ما ترينه يحتاج الي تعليق*
*لك مني كل الشكر و الاحترام و التقدير*
*في رعاية الله*

----------


## adelly7070

استاذي العزيز /ابن طيبة البار 
مجهود مخلص بتوجهات صادقة واخيرا رجعت لنا ذاكرة امجاد دأب الدائبون على محوها والتقليل من شئنها بارك اللة فيك وتبا لمؤامرات بث اللهوان والعشوائية والسطحية "وان شاء اللة لايصح الا الصحيح وسيفيق المارد العربي .

----------


## ابن طيبة

> استاذي العزيز /ابن طيبة البار 
> مجهود مخلص بتوجهات صادقة واخيرا رجعت لنا ذاكرة امجاد دأب الدائبون على محوها والتقليل من شئنها بارك اللة فيك وتبا لمؤامرات بث اللهوان والعشوائية والسطحية "وان شاء اللة لايصح الا الصحيح وسيفيق المارد العربي .


*استاذي الفاضل adelly7070*
*سعيد جدا باشتراكك معنا في منتداك  ابناء مصر*
*و سعيد اكثر ان تكون اولي مشاركاتك معنا في موضوع مجلة ام الحضارات*
*و ارجو ان تشاركنا في العدد القادم بكلمة انشاء الله*
*ادعو الله ان يحقق حلمنا كشعوب عربية تسعي الي الوحدة*
*علي امل ان يتحقق لنا ذلك*
*لك مني كل تقدير و احترام*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أستاذي العزيز...ابن طيبة...

يمكن حضرتك متعرفش عني المعلومة دي...بس الحقيقة أنا مش من عشاق التاريخ بالمرة 



أ.معتز تحية إعجاب شديد شديد بمجلتك الرائعة و فكرتها العبقرية و أسلوبها السلس الجميل...
عاوزة أقول لحضرتك إني ناديت على والدتي عشان تقرأ معايا الموضوع لأنها بتحب قوي تقرأ كل حاجة تخص تاريخ مصر...و هي كمان بتشكر حضرتك جداً جداً على التحفة الجميلة اللي أهديتها لأبناء مصر...

أنا لقيت إسم الشارع اللي ساكنة فيه و شارع تاني قريب مننا بس عمري ما فكرت في إسمهم بصراحة......و لا مرة بجد...
و لما قريت قصة سليم الأول و طومان باي عرفت ليه الشوارع دي اتسمت بالأسامي دي...

و عاوزة أقول لحضرتك كمان...عجبني قوي عمود أول أبطال التحرير في تاريخ العالم...بيثبت إنه الشعب ده شعب مكافح منذ فجر التاريخ...الكفاح عامل زي الدم في عروقه...
و الله...ما أعتقدش إني في حياتي ممكن أشوف شعب زي شعب مصر 

أ.معتز...بجد كلمة شكر لحضرتك أبداً مش كفاية على المجهود الخرافي ده...كل التحية و التقدير لك يا أستاذي الفاضل...

طرح من أروع و أميز ما يكون...

تقبل خالص و دائم إحترامي و تقديري...



*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *أستاذي العزيز...ابن طيبة...*
> 
> *يمكن حضرتك متعرفش عني المعلومة دي...بس الحقيقة أنا مش من عشاق التاريخ بالمرة* 
> 
> **
> 
> *أ.معتز تحية إعجاب شديد شديد بمجلتك الرائعة و فكرتها العبقرية و أسلوبها السلس الجميل...*
> *عاوزة أقول لحضرتك إني ناديت على والدتي عشان تقرأ معايا الموضوع لأنها بتحب قوي تقرأ كل حاجة تخص تاريخ مصر...و هي كمان بتشكر حضرتك جداً جداً على التحفة الجميلة اللي أهديتها لأبناء مصر...*
> 
> ...


*بصراحة يا سارة انا اتصدمت انت مالكيش في التاريخ جامدة دي*
*بس مش مشكلة ادينا بنجذبك خطوة خطوة لقاعة التاريخ و دي نتيجة مبشرة بالخير* 
*انا سعيد جدا باعجابك بالمجلة*
*و زادت سعادتي ان نالت اعجاب الفاضلة والدتك*
*و مدام الموضوع كده انا مستني الاشتراك الشهري بتاع المجلة*
*لان الاعداد اللي جاية فيها مفاجات كبيرة جدا جدا جدا*
*في رعاية الله*
**

----------


## حسام عمر

*تسلم ايدك يا معتز بك* 


*عدد رائع*

*مستبعدش انه تلطشه بعض المجلات والصحف*


*وعقبال منشوف العدد الثاني*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسام عمر
					

تسلم ايدك يا معتز بك 


عدد رائع

مستبعدش انه تلطشه بعض المجلات والصحف


وعقبال منشوف العدد الثاني



ربنا يخليك يا حسام
ما تتصورش انا سعيد اد ايه بمرورك الجميل ده
و تشجيعك ده
و انشاءالله اخر جمعة في كل شهر بيصدر العدد الجديد 
يعني عدد شهر يونيو هيصدر يوم 27/6/2008 الجمعة
في رعاية الله*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

أخى الغالى ... معتز
لم أكن أعرف ان لك ميول تاريخية - ودة طبعا تقصير منّى فى متابعة هذا الباب القيّم-
وكذلك مهاره عالية فى انتقاء القصص التاريخية المعبّرة..
والتى تجّلت فى اختيارك لرؤس موضوعات العدد الاول..

فقد تنقلت بنا - فى يسر وسلاسه- عبر تاريخنا منذ الفراعنة ومرورا بالعصر المملوكى 
وانتهاءا بالعصر الحديث..وجعلت مايربط بينهم جميعا - على اختلاف ازمانهم - شىء واحد
وهو... حب هذا الوطن.


اخى الكريم ... فعلا وبحق
تسلم ايدك

ستجعلنى ان شاء الله متابعا لأعدادك القادمة ( بس من غير خمسه جنيه هههههه :king: )


خالص محبتى ... وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ معتز..
عدد فى منتهى التميز.. بجد نسيت الوقت وأنا بقرأ المجلة المتميزة من أول عدد.. :y: 
فى أنتظار الأعداد القادمة بأذن الله.. :f:  تسلم أيدك..

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أخى الغالى ... معتز
> لم أكن أعرف ان لك ميول تاريخية - ودة طبعا تقصير منّى فى متابعة هذا الباب القيّم-
> وكذلك مهاره عالية فى انتقاء القصص التاريخية المعبّرة..
> والتى تجّلت فى اختيارك لرؤس موضوعات العدد الاول..
> 
> فقد تنقلت بنا - فى يسر وسلاسه- عبر تاريخنا منذ الفراعنة ومرورا بالعصر المملوكى 
> وانتهاءا بالعصر الحديث..وجعلت مايربط بينهم جميعا - على اختلاف ازمانهم - شىء واحد
> وهو... حب هذا الوطن.
> 
> ...


*اخي الحبيب شاعر الرومانسية
و الله سعيد جدا جدا بمشاركتك دي
و سعيد اكتر برايك الجميل في المجلة و عددها الاول
و منتظر متابعتك بمشيئة الله للاعداد القادمة
في رعاية الله*

----------


## Amira

> كل من يري النيل في فيضانه ....
> تدب الرعشة اوصاله ...
> اما الحقول فتضحك ....
> اما الشواطيء ... فتكسوها الخضرة..
> و تتساقط هبات هذا الاله
> و تعلوا الفرحة وجوه البشر
> اما قلوب الالهة
> فتخفق من السعادة


*فعلا سعادتي بمشاهدة النيل لا تضاهيها سعادتي بأي مكان أخر أذهب اليه...**و خصوصا ساعة الغروب كده... يا إلهي حاجة تخطف الانفاس بجد* 



> *اذا فحتشبسوت الرائعة الجمال تخلت عن انوثتها و ارتدت ملابس الرجال بل انها قامت بتركيب لحية اصطناعية امعانا في التقليد و الناظر الي كل صور حتشبسوت يجدها تمثل مفلطحة الصدر (امعانا منها في التكر) بل جاء عليها حينها رفعت حرف التانيث من اسمها و هو حرف التاء فاصبح اسمها حتشبسو و ليس حتشبسوت*


*اول مرة اعرف ان موضوع المرأة المسترجلة له جذور من تلك العصور ... لأ و مع الملكة حتشبسوت كمان* 
*كثيرا ما نتهم بفقدنا للانوثة هذه الايام.. و أحيانا نستشعرها بأنفسنا من خلال أحتكاكنا بالحياة العملية و غيرها.* 
*الحقيقة أنا زي ما قالت سارة من صفوف الغير محبي للتاريخ* 
*لكن شخصيا ماكنتش مصدقة اني قاعدة و مستمرة اني اكمل قراءة المجلة ..* *و حابة فعلا يبقي عندي خلفية تاريخية و لو بسيطة* 
*أي كان شكل مجهودك في تجميع المادة التاريخية للمجلة حضرتك تستحق الشكر الكثير عليه أ/ معتز*
*تحية تقدير لشخصك الكريم* 
*و تمنياتي الطيبة لك بالتألق في كل ما تطرحه بالمنتدي* 
**

----------


## lamada305

استاذنا الكريم ابن طيبه
كل الشكر والتحيه على المجهود الاكثر من رائع 
لظهور المجله بالشكل الرائع ده
الواحد مش عارف يقول ايه اللى شده فى الموضوع
هقول ايه ولا ايه
اولا الاسم: اختيار موفق جدا ما شاء الله
((ام الحضارات)) اسم تحس كده ان فيه شمخ ((من الشموخ يعنى ما تفهمنيش غلط))
ومرورا بالمواضيع
((ومش مرور عادى لاااا دا مرور بتاع ساعه الذروه فى القاهره اللى هو ما بيتحركش خالص عارفه))
 مواضيع اكثر من رائعه ومعلومات غزيره واختيارات موفقه ما شاء الله
وفى الاخر عينى على الاخر
افاجا بتنويه عن العدد الثانى من المجله تنويه يخط
تنويه ملىء بالمواضيع الجامده ما شاء الله
هتخلى الواحد يفضل على النت حتى صدور العدد الثانى

شكل كده الموضوع ده هيبقى بدايه موفقه
والتكمله ان شاء الله اكثر من موفقه

لك كل التحيه والقدير استاذنا الكريم
بالتوفيق

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أستاذ\ معتز..
> عدد فى منتهى التميز.. بجد نسيت الوقت وأنا بقرأ المجلة المتميزة من أول عدد..
> فى أنتظار الأعداد القادمة بأذن الله.. تسلم أيدك..


*شكرا يا سوما علي المرور الجميل ده
و سعيد ان يكون ده رايك في الموضوع
و يوم الجمعة الجاي انشاء الله موعد صدور العدد الثاني من المجلة
في رعاية الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *فعلا سعادتي بمشاهدة النيل لا تضاهيها سعادتي بأي مكان أخر أذهب اليه...**و خصوصا ساعة الغروب كده... يا إلهي حاجة تخطف الانفاس بجد* 
> 
> *اول مرة اعرف ان موضوع المرأة المسترجلة له جذور من تلك العصور ... لأ و مع الملكة حتشبسوت كمان* 
> *كثيرا ما نتهم بفقدنا للانوثة هذه الايام.. و أحيانا نستشعرها بأنفسنا من خلال أحتكاكنا بالحياة العملية و غيرها.* 
> *الحقيقة أنا زي ما قالت سارة من صفوف الغير محبي للتاريخ* 
> *لكن شخصيا ماكنتش مصدقة اني قاعدة و مستمرة اني اكمل قراءة المجلة ..* *و حابة فعلا يبقي عندي خلفية تاريخية و لو بسيطة* 
> *أي كان شكل مجهودك في تجميع المادة التاريخية للمجلة حضرتك تستحق الشكر الكثير عليه أ/ معتز*
> *تحية تقدير لشخصك الكريم* 
> *و تمنياتي الطيبة لك بالتألق في كل ما تطرحه بالمنتدي* 
> **


*عارفة يا اميرة
ساعات كتيرة جدا باقف امام ردودك لوقت طويل جدا
لانك لا تقرائي المكتوب فقط و لكن تتعديه لما بين السطور
سعيد جدا بتواجدك في الموضوع
و سعيد اكثر لان قاعة التاريخ استطاعت ان تجذب قارئة في رجاحة عقلك
خالص تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## noogy

أ/معتز
هذه هى المرة الأولى لى بدخول قاعة التاريخ 
وانا أيضا أنضم الى اميرة وسارة بأنى لست من المحبين للتاريخ ::$: 
ولكن احب ان اشكرك على هذه المجلة الرااااااااااائعة وعلى اسلوبك المتميز دائما والذى جعلنى فى لهفة بانتظار صدور العدد الثانى من هذه المجلة
عجبتنى اوى عروسة النيل والصعيدية وطومانباى بصراحة مش عارفة اقول انهى واحدة اللى عجبتنى اكتر لان كل واحدة فيها اللى بيجذب الواحد



> هكذا كانت نظرة اجدادنا الاول للنيل فقدسوه و اقاموا له الاعياد و نظموا فيه الاغاني و الاناشيد
> و لنا ان نفخر اننا حولناه من شريان الحياة
> الي مصرف للمصانع علي ضفني



فعلا استاذى الفاضل لقد تناسينا ان النيل هو مصدر حياتنا وأن بدونه لما نهضت حضارتنا واصبحنا نهمله 



> و عندما طلب سليم من طومان باي
> ان يقر له بالسلطنة اجابه طومان باي بانه ملزم بالدفاع عن بلاد هو حاكمها و يجب عليه حمايتها ما استطاع الي ذلك سبيلا ثم اضاف موجها كلامه الي سليم اما انت فلا ادري كيف تبريء نفسك
> امام الله من اعتدائك الجائر علي بلادنا



[SIZE="5"][SIZE="5"]ياليت كل الحكام العرب مثل طومان باى يدافع عن بلاده الى آخر نقطة فى دمه ولا يطأطىء رأسه للعدو فى ذل وهوان
وفى النهاية اضم صوتى الى صوتك والمطالبة بتغيير المناهج الدراسية حيث لا يوجد فيها سوى الحشو بالتواريخ والأسماء ولا يوجد فيها قصص شعب حارب وعمر ارض 
حيث اننى طوال دراستى المدرسية لم أستفد من التاريخ ولا يعلق فى ذهنى شىء مما درسته نتيجة هذا الأسلوب الممل
اعتذر عن هذه الاطالة ولكن يوجد بداخلى الكثير لاقوله
رائع ماسطرته وفى انتظار العدد القادم[/COLOR][/SIZE[/

----------


## ابن طيبة

> استاذنا الكريم ابن طيبه
> كل الشكر والتحيه على المجهود الاكثر من رائع 
> لظهور المجله بالشكل الرائع ده
> الواحد مش عارف يقول ايه اللى شده فى الموضوع
> هقول ايه ولا ايه
> اولا الاسم: اختيار موفق جدا ما شاء الله
> ((ام الحضارات)) اسم تحس كده ان فيه شمخ ((من الشموخ يعنى ما تفهمنيش غلط))
> ومرورا بالمواضيع
> ((ومش مرور عادى لاااا دا مرور بتاع ساعه الذروه فى القاهره اللى هو ما بيتحركش خالص عارفه))
> ...


*اهلا بك اخي الفاضل lamada305
سعيد بتواجدك الجميل 
و كلماتك الطيبة
و انشاء الله تجد في الاعداد القادمة ما يضيف اليك
في رعاية الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أ/معتز
> هذه هى المرة الأولى لى بدخول قاعة التاريخ 
> وانا أيضا أنضم الى اميرة وسارة بأنى لست من المحبين للتاريخ
> ولكن احب ان اشكرك على هذه المجلة الرااااااااااائعة وعلى اسلوبك المتميز دائما والذى جعلنى فى لهفة بانتظار صدور العدد الثانى من هذه المجلة
> عجبتنى اوى عروسة النيل والصعيدية وطومانباى بصراحة مش عارفة اقول انهى واحدة اللى عجبتنى اكتر لان كل واحدة فيها اللى بيجذب الواحد
> 
> فعلا استاذى الفاضل لقد تناسينا ان النيل هو مصدر حياتنا وأن بدونه لما نهضت حضارتنا واصبحنا نهمله 
> 
> [SIZE="5"][SIZE="5"]ياليت كل الحكام العرب مثل طومان باى يدافع عن بلاده الى آخر نقطة فى دمه ولا يطأطىء رأسه للعدو فى ذل وهوان
> ...


*اهلا noogy
سعيد بمرورك الكريم
و مداخلتك الطيبة
و الحمد لله ان المجلة قدرت تجذب عضوة جديدة لقاعة التاريخ
و العدد القادم سوف يصدر بعد قليل
في رعاية الله*

----------


## nefer

أخونا الفاضل / إبن طيبة
مجهود رائع و مجلة ممتازة 
و الأهم إسلوب الكنابة و تنسيق و اختيار الموضوعات و تنوعها ما بين مراحل الحضارة المصرية ما بين القديم و الحديث و العصور الوسطى
لك منى خالص التحية و الإحترام
و فى انتظار المزيد

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------

